# Northern Ind 2-1-08 Storm pics and video



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb82/chase193/1-1-08strompics008.flv

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb82/chase193/1-1-08strompics006-1.flv

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb82/chase193/1-1-08strompics007.flv


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful rig , the sound of that Powerstroke never gets old ! Also a great variety of musc , Rodney Atkins , Montgomery Gentry , Trisha Yearwood , and a little Aaron Tippin !


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Great pics and video. Makes me a little jealous. We got a dusting in the southern part of the state. Can't wait to push some snow.

James


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

whats under that raised hood? anything special or just an 6.0?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good pics and vid you also have a good set up PSD and MVP good choice


----------



## Unimount219 (Jan 9, 2008)

where you at in Indiana. I like your truck i just got myself a newer truck but nothing like that. Like the MVP and the hood scoop


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Thanks guys*!

TEX whats under that raised hood? anything special or just an 6.0?

*Just a 6.0 with air intake 5" exhaust and a bully dog power pub.*

Unimount219 where you at in Indiana. I like your truck i just got myself a newer truck but nothing like that. Like the MVP and the hood scoop

*I live about 35 mins north of fort wayne*


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice pics and vids...love the music..

Good luck and keep up the good work!

CH


----------



## W.L.S.27 (Dec 4, 2006)

How does that western clean? Does it usually scrape right down to the pavement or will it tend to scoot up and over the hard pack stuff? Thanks


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

W.L.S.27 How does that western clean? Does it usually scrape right down to the pavement or will it tend to scoot up and over the hard pack stuff? Thanks 


It cleans good,one of the best plows I've owned!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck, plow, and music choices!

Pictures and videos were great! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

agreed, AWESOME music your listening to and.....wanna race?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

What is this white stuff you appear to be pushing?


----------



## Beater_K20 (Nov 27, 2007)

man, that stuff must've JUST missed us, we didnt get anything like that here in Elkhart.

thank god! my old 465 would've killed my clutch leg. putting an automatic in the old girl when its time to take the blade off.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Chase88, In Rome city hu??? I'm just East of you in Angola, got the same snow and loved it!! Like you truck and plow, and nice pictures. I'll post a few of my photos from the 02012008 snow in the next day or so. David-

p.s. my picture just below is from that storm


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

gotsnow?;507790 said:


> Chase88, In Rome city hu??? I'm just East of you in Angola, got the same snow and loved it!! Like you truck and plow, and nice pictures. I'll post a few of my photos from the 02012008 snow in the next day or so. David-
> 
> p.s. my picture just below is from that storm


Cool! finally someone who is close! I work in Angola at Aggregate Inds.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Chase88;508064 said:


> Cool! finally someone who is close! I work in Angola at Aggregate Inds.


Yeah I've been hanging around this site since last winter and this is the first time I've found anyone remotely close to my area  Anyways here's a link to another post where I posted my pictures from 02012008s snow... these are from up around Lake James and Crooked Lake area.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55927&page=2

David-


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

gotsnow?;508218 said:


> Yeah I've been hanging around this site since last winter and this is the first time I've found anyone remotely close to my area  Anyways here's a link to another post where I posted my pictures from 02012008s snow... these are from up around Lake James and Crooked Lake area.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55927&page=2
> 
> David-


Sweet ride! And nice plowing!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice setup , great tunes. How does the western backdrag. I have a western v and it just packs the snow down.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

TKLAWN;508427 said:


> Nice setup , great tunes. How does the western backdrag. I have a western v and it just packs the snow down.


Me too. :crying:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope to have a v plow like that next year if I buy another truck. That sure is a sweet plow and truck you have.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

nice pics and vids I love the way your truck looks. Got to love them disels.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

did you add a leaf to your front end?


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

OhioPlower;508938 said:


> did you add a leaf to your front end?


YES!  And thanks guys for the complements


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice vids and country music......country music and plowing goes hand and hand!


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Well make that two people that are from the area.

I joined the site the other day researching plow companies. I am thinking about adding a plow line to our business for next season.

You drive right past my shop every day on your way to work.



Stop in some time.

Scott Melchi


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

s_melchi;516234 said:


> Well make that two people that are from the area.
> 
> I joined the site the other day researching plow companies. I am thinking about adding a plow line to our business for next season.
> 
> ...


Yeah your the one that put my line-x in my truckbed about four years ago!


----------



## jeepguy (Mar 18, 2006)

chase did you used to work out of wolcotville, I used to drive out of goshen. I work for eagle now. alot less crap than aggregate.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Chase88;516400 said:


> Yeah your the one that put my line-x in my truckbed about four years ago!


Yeah your mom works up in Sturgis or used to.

I remember now.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

jeepguy;516402 said:


> chase did you used to work out of wolcotville, I used to drive out of goshen. I work for eagle now. alot less crap than aggregate.


Yeah I work out of wolcotville. Who are you?


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

s_melchi;516411 said:


> Yeah your mom works up in Sturgis or used to.
> 
> I remember now.


Yup she use too!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures and video. I like your rig.


----------



## jeepguy (Mar 18, 2006)

My name is Mark Miller I drove 130 out of goshen about a year and half ago


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

jeepguy;516985 said:


> My name is Mark Miller I drove 130 out of goshen about a year and half ago


Yeah I remember you! How you doing!


----------



## jeepguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Not bad, I'm driving for eagle ready-mix now. hows things going there


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

jeepguy;518190 said:


> Not bad, I'm driving for eagle ready-mix now. hows things going there


Still the same old [email protected]#$t. Not very busy now!


----------

